# Publishing a short story collection



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 27, 2014)

So I never really considered being published before but I have a collection of short stories building up and thought maybe I could get a collection published. I would have a theme and would have to write some more original material for it. Maybe turn poems into short stories. I was wondering how short story collections fare as far as getting published and and I thought I would throw my idea at you guys to see what you thought. I had kind of cosmic/fantasy theme in mind. Some kind of Lovecrafty stuff, some of my weird more ethereal metaphorical stuff. Not sci fi really but close. What do you guys think?


----------



## dale (Jan 27, 2014)

some small publishers accept short story collections. a big publisher generally will not, unless you're already a big name.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 28, 2014)

dale said:


> some small publishers accept short story collections. a big publisher generally will not, unless you're already a big name.



Really? I guess I wouldn't be disappointed with small time. In fact, published at all would be a big deal in my book.


----------



## Potty (Jan 28, 2014)

Amazon are now doing this thing called Amazon Singles. Basically if you have a short between 5k words and 30k words you can submit it to them and they have a team of editors look over the work and decide if it's good enough to be included in the collection. It a proper submission thing. Might be worth looking into if you have a couple of crckers you want to place.


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I've finished editing a short story, 6,742 words, which I wish to publish. My thoughts had been to give it away free in the hope that, if well received, it would generate a little enthusiasm for the longer works which will follow.

It seems to me a little strange that such a high calibre site as this doesn't consider a commercial publishing venture. - There's a surfeit of talent here, and such a thing would not only aid the more worthy amongst us, but generate a decent income stream for the site...

...Hell, it may even be enough to pay for the 'like' button to be brought back!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jan 28, 2014)

Feel like I'm beating this drum for some reason lately, but--why not try getting your stories published individually in magazines or journals? There are a lot of them out there. Some are more accessible than you might think. You'd get your name and work out in front of their distribution lists, not just your own friends and family. Might be cool.

http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com
This is a big listing of magazines that you can search by length, genre, etc. to see what's out there.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 28, 2014)

lasm said:


> Feel like I'm beating this drum for some reason lately, but--why not try getting your stories published individually in magazines or journals? There are a lot of them out there. Some are more accessible than you might think. You'd get your name and work out in front of their distribution lists, not just your own friends and family. Might be cool.
> 
> http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com
> This is a big listing of magazines that you can search by length, genre, etc. to see what's out there.



Hey, thanks for posting that, lasm! Great resource. Now, to write some stuff worth publishing...


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 28, 2014)

I've that link on my taskbar already, and it could well have been from lasm in the first instance, so an echoed thank you! 

And Mr Pluralized, I've seen plenty of snippets that are of great worth from you, and so why not see what happens when you stick them all together... It could end up as a Pulitzer prize winner, or Frankenstein's Monster, so it's win / win as both make for a bestseller! 

Will do a few more reads through of The Shaded Mountain, and then submit it to the Grinder. Last one to get published is a rotten egg.


----------



## dale (Jan 28, 2014)

lasm said:


> Feel like I'm beating this drum for some reason lately, but--why not try getting your stories published individually in magazines or journals? There are a lot of them out there. Some are more accessible than you might think. You'd get your name and work out in front of their distribution lists, not just your own friends and family. Might be cool.
> 
> http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com
> This is a big listing of magazines that you can search by length, genre, etc. to see what's out there.



yeah. definitely the route to go in order to build a resume.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jan 28, 2014)

One more link, which might be useful to some of you--this guy blogs about flash fiction (and Pluralized, I know, has some lying around) and different markets, makes lists of journals that are more accessible and others that are more difficult. Always nice to have someone do the research for you...

http://michaelalexanderchaney.com/2...be-get-accepted-too/?relatedposts_exclude=885


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 28, 2014)

Potty said:


> Amazon are now doing this thing called Amazon Singles. Basically if you have a short between 5k words and 30k words you can submit it to them and they have a team of editors look over the work and decide if it's good enough to be included in the collection. It a proper submission thing. Might be worth looking into if you have a couple of crckers you want to place.


lol I'm not sure how I feel about somebody saying it's not good enough View attachment 5204 Worth a shot though, Eh?!



lasm said:


> Feel like I'm beating this drum for some reason lately, but--why not try getting your stories published individually in magazines or journals? There are a lot of them out there. Some are more accessible than you might think. You'd get your name and work out in front of their distribution lists, not just your own friends and family. Might be cool.
> 
> http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com
> This is a big listing of magazines that you can search by length, genre, etc. to see what's out there.





lasm said:


> One more link, which might be useful to some of you--this guy blogs about flash fiction (and Pluralized, I know, has some lying around) and different markets, makes lists of journals that are more accessible and others that are more difficult. Always nice to have someone do the research for you...
> 
> http://michaelalexanderchaney.com/2...be-get-accepted-too/?relatedposts_exclude=885



This is excellent, I mean that's how Lovecraft published a lot of his stuff, through weird tales. I know it's a completely different time but still


----------



## dale (Jan 28, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> lol I'm not sure how I feel about somebody saying it's not good enough View attachment 5204



better get used to it. i know not a single writer that hasn't had rejections.


----------

